# Dozer blade



## ccr2510ccr (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello I had the opportunity to buy a dozer blade today for a price that I thought I just had to have it so here's my problem I don't know what it fits! The type number is 00524 can somebody help
Me ? Thanks in advance


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If you post some pictures of this blade you may have a better chance of someone being able to help identify. Bye


----------

